# Boot Design Changes - Last 6 Years



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a relatively new board and set of bindings, but I'm still using my snowboard boots that are around 6 years old. I still use them because they are really comfortable. I think boards and bindings have changed significantly since I started snowboarding. Have boots changed much in ways that affect riding (i.e., do I need to think about getting a new set?)


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Speed lacing has come up and a lot of companies have made their own versions.

Surprisingly, BOA lacing is still being put on a lot of boots. I'm not a fan of BOA since the flex doesn't feel natural and it feels like it cuts into your feet.

There's also been new inner lacing systems where you can adjust the tightness of the insides from outside the boot.

I would personally get an updated pair of boots just so you'd get a fresh new pair. 6 years is a _long_ time for boots.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

d15 said:


> Speed lacing has come up and a lot of companies have made their own versions.
> 
> Surprisingly, BOA lacing is still being put on a lot of boots. I'm not a fan of BOA since the flex doesn't feel natural and it feels like it cuts into your feet.
> 
> ...


Yeah, speed-lacing would be nice, but have the boots changed in any way that affect riding? Like stiffness or what not...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn, 6 years is along time for boots (depending on how much youve ridden them). I had my set of vans for 5 seasons, thought they were still going strong, but decided to change to some Nitro Selects, which were of similar stiffness to the Vans when they were new. The difference they made to my control and comfort while riding was amazing. I had to warranty them, and wore the vans on the last day of the season, which was a good reminder as to my correct decision of getting new boots.

Im not a fan of Boa either as they can sometimes tighten only at the top of the boot if the cable sliders arent that great so wouldn't really recommend them (hey, they work for some folks though). I like the speed lace systems that a few companies are bringing out, I like the Nitro TLS system, and I like the Salomon system too, both have excellent locking systems. Can't comment on the Burton Speed system as I havent used it, though I heard that they had a problem with locking a season or so ago - probably have fixed that now though.

You'll find that over the last 6 years that the designs have changed and that the technology has advanced (if you have high end boots from 6 years ago...the tech is probably run of the mill now) and fitness for purpose is more dedicated towards specific styles of riding (park/freeride/freestyle,inbuilt canting) and comfort is potentially going to be alot better, should you find the right pair of boots for your foot.

If you are looking for new boots, make sure you try on as many pairs as you can with the aide of a competent boot fitter, and get some aftermarket insoles for them as well, your feet will thank you.


----------

